# "Blue" Psalter Hymnal Back In-Print



## dannyhyde (Jan 29, 2008)

The Reformed Fellowship has received permission from the Christian Reformed Church to re-print the 1976 "Blue" Psalter Hymnal, used in the United Reformed Churches.

For churches and individuals needing copies follow this link: Reformed Fellowship - Psalter Hymnal


----------



## etexas (Jan 29, 2008)

......what color is it now? Sorry, you know that had it come at some point!


----------

